# Swedish: lekar/läcker



## boer

Can food be leker? In Afrikaans we use the Word Lekker to say somthing is nice


----------



## AutumnOwl

boer said:


> Can food be leker? In Afrikaans we use the Word Lekker to say somthing is nice


It would be "läcker", it means tasty, nice.


----------



## sakvaka

boer said:


> Can food be leker? In Afrikaans we use the Word Lekker to say somthing is nice



No, but it can be _läcker_ (pronunciation). _Den här läckra maten_ - this delicious food.

EDIT: Someone was faster than me!


----------



## boer

It sounds the same as the Afrikaans and Dutch word lekker.


----------



## Typiskt

Uhm, sure you can say "läcker" about food, but how common is that? I've never heard anyone say "läcker" while talking about food...


----------



## sakvaka

Typiskt said:


> Uhm, sure you can say "läcker" about food, but how common is that? I've never heard anyone say "läcker" while talking about food...



Really? What would be more common, _smakfull_, or... even a plain _god_?

_Hanne, help us! We're moving threateningly towards off-topic!_


----------



## Åvävvla

Typiskt said:


> Uhm, sure you can say "läcker" about food, but how common is that? I've never heard anyone say "läcker" while talking about food...


 
Ever seen cooking shows on the telly? 

While _gott_ certaily is the most common word, I don't think there's anything weird about using _läckert_.


----------



## Typiskt

Åvävvla said:


> Ever seen cooking shows on the telly?
> 
> While _gott_ certaily is the most common word, I don't think there's anything weird about using _läckert_.



"Läckerbit" har jag såklart hört, men "Den här maten är läcker" etc, njaaa.


----------



## BlueSuede

I mina öron låter "Läcker mat" fullständigt korrekt. Likaså "Den här maten är läcker". Visste inte att det finns en skillnad mellan de svenska dialekterna i det här exemplet.


----------



## AutumnOwl

Visst kan man säga "läcker mat", men det kanske är vanligare att använda läcker om kakor, tårtor och bakelser.


----------

